# Nuts and Bolts: a party mix



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Plus who doesn't put the bugles on their fingers for claws?
LOL
Great recipe! Different than the one I've seen. Sounds much tastier, better spice choices imho. 

I'd love to know the "lost" ingredients that you didn't post. I'm nosy like that!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Great recipe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

IshWitch said:


> Plus who doesn't put the bugles on their fingers for claws?
> LOL
> Great recipe! Different than the one I've seen. Sounds much tastier, better spice choices imho.
> 
> I'd love to know the "lost" ingredients that you didn't post. I'm nosy like that!


Realize that this was my Great Great Grandmother's recipe....

But, Ok.

The ORIGINAL recipe had the primary ingredients as:

1 Box Daisies
1 Box Whistles
1 Box Bugles
2 bags pretzles


In talking with my Grandmother, Daisies were a "kind of cheese cracker". I have tried Cheez Its and various other cheese crackers in here, but the Cheetos seem to be everyone's favorite. I personally thought the Cheez Its were great. Cheese balls would also be a natural fit. 

Whistles are the irreplaceable item. My grandma says they were stick shaped, she's not sure what they were made from, but they actually whistled when you blew in them. Chex were not chosen at random though. The philosphy in making a mix is to include 3 grains. With Wheat and Corn covered, Rice was the easy way out. Thus the chex. I've always wanted to try some rye chips like some of the storebought mixes use, but have never seen them for sale seperately.


But, as a SUPER SECRET alteration my immediate family (my wife and kids) enjoy...Delete 1 bag of Bugles and 1 bag of Pretzles, but leave everything else the same. Spicier, and more cheetos and nuts per handfull. My mom gets mad at me for altering anything though, so we don't pass that around too publicly.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds tasty I'm definatly going to have to try it if I can find those spices here. 

On a side note ... my mom is the same about doing things the EXACT same way every time recipe and tradition wise. Though I guess if someone didn't we wouldn't have traditions.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Realize that this was my Great Great Grandmother's recipe....
> 
> But, Ok.
> 
> ...


A girl I work with has her grandmother's chex mix recipe and makes it every year to apparent raves. Personally it tastes like all the rest to me, in other words classic chex mix. Not that there is anything wrong with that! 
But the cool part is that the item's prices accompany them! A box of chex was 15cents. How cool is that? She laminated the handwritten recipe. 
Isn't that cool?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Gothikren said:


> Sounds tasty I'm definatly going to have to try it if I can find those spices here.
> 
> On a side note ... my mom is the same about doing things the EXACT same way every time recipe and tradition wise. Though I guess if someone didn't we wouldn't have traditions.



As said above, Beau Monde is the real tough one. Spice Islands trade marked the name, but many companies make an equivalent. You can get a "beautiful world" spice most online shops though. This was the first hit on Google:

Beautiful World Seasoning (Beau Monde) - $2.75 : New World Spice Company!, Online Store

If you're REAL desperate, Celery Salt makes an adequate substitute, but isn't quite as good. 

There are also Recipe's out there to make your own Beau Monde, but the ingredients for those are just as tough to find as the Beau Monde itself. 

Hickory Salt should be in the grocer, or if they pulled it for the season, one of the kitchen stores will have it. 

Oh. *DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES USE TARGET BRAND HICKORY SALT*. I returned 3 bottles of the stuff as it was all a solid chunk in the bottle. Gave up and just got a refund. 

Savory is occasionally not at my local grocer.


----------



## Lonely Grave Walker (Aug 13, 2008)

Ohhhh!! A new mix for the holidays!! I am so teying this out for Thanksgiving!! Might do some altering, but it sounds so good. My Grandma always makes the Chex Mix, so I want to bring something new to the party! Thank you for sharing!! And thank you UnOrthodOx, for finding the link for the Beautiful World spice!!


----------



## kelsey (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I am going to try it, sounds good and something my family would really like.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

After making 4 batches of this stuff this weekend, utilizing an online Beau Monde equivalent, I have one note.

If your online equivalent of Beau Monde comes in a very fine powder, instead of grains, don't use the highly scientific heaping measureing spoon method I mention above. You're getting more weight of spice per measuring spoon.

I actually didn't even use all the spice mix when using a level spoon with this powdery Beau Monde. It tastes great, though.


----------

